# Good Hutch?



## FallenRabbit (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Ware-HD-Double-Rabbit-Hutch/dp/B0010PAJ6Y/ref=sr_1_29?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1347731180&sr=1-29&keywords=hutch



Someone on cregslist is selling on of these. They said the divider could be taken out and there is a little weather damage to it.. My thought is I could paint some weather proofing on it and it would be fine for use. What do you all think? They are asking $100...

It was used for chinchillas, if it matters.


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 15, 2012)

Would that be all the space they had access to? I would get it if it's only going to be a base, it's not big enough for an entire home.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 15, 2012)

I was planning to have that and maybe have a ramp going down to the ground where I would have a run. Or I could just pick them up and set them in the playpen. 
I do have a 8 foot by 8 foot garden that I could use as a playpen. It has gardening soils in it so I think If i put concrete on the top of the ground it will be fine. Or I could make something as a playpen.


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 15, 2012)

I think that's perfect as a bedroom


----------



## rosie20029 (Sep 15, 2012)

i woujld but it might be too small but if its for one bun i suggest yes


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 15, 2012)

It would only be for one bun. I was also thinking maybe like a small shed to keep the one bun in. 
I really like this:
http://www.petco.com/product/120099...t=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_CagesHabitatsHutches

But I would like it to be bigger. From my understanding it doesn't include the wooden pen, only the house. 

I would love to make something like that but have a area for him to be outside. Maybe install a cat flap or something. I would install a fan on the inside of them shed because it is HOT here right now. It is the hottest 2 days all summer long right now.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 15, 2012)

We had a bonded pair in one just like it--I made steps to go up and down on rather than a ramp.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 15, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> We had a bonded pair in one just like it--I made steps to go up and down on rather than a ramp.



You had a bonded pair in one of these:

http://www.petco.com/product/120099/Advantek-The-White-Picket-Fence-Rabbit-Hutch-in-Auburn-And-White.aspx?CoreCat=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_CagesHabitatsHutches



Or in the first hutch?


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/product/120100/Advantek-The-Stilt-House-Rabbit-Hutch-in-Auburn-And-White.aspx

http://www.petco.com/product/120099...t=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_CagesHabitatsHutches

Which would be better? The one above ground or on the ground, If any?


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 15, 2012)

Always get a hutch on legs - keeps the cold/wet/bugs from getting in. The smaller one is still a few inches off the ground though, so that would be fine. I would go with the higher one though because you get so much more space underneath, plus built in shade. I would imagine it's easier to clean too, at waist height. But I'm really short, so it would probably be chest height for me, haha.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 15, 2012)

That is what I think I should get, but I dont think it involves the pen also.. so I'm not sure where to place it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 15, 2012)

That white picket fence one, if it does come with the "pen" area, would be ok for home/home base. I think bun would still need a larger exercise area so he can run around.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 15, 2012)

I would not buy it. They are asking WAY too much for it even used. I personally would not spend more than $50 on it.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 16, 2012)

I think they already sold the used hutch, I thought of that too.
What do you think should be the proper area to give a rabbit. Maybe I could try to build a big run and then add a house on the inside. Or make a shed that leads outside. I like the idea of building something, custom made. For the needs that fit me and my rabbit. If I did that would you all help me?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 16, 2012)

from what I've heard, if a bunny doesn't get free run of a house or something for a few hours a day, the recommended total space for 'em is like 60 square feet. it's not nearly as big as it sounds - I've got an 8'x10' tarp with playpens over it that amounts to probably 65-70 square feet of run space (there's a few inches of tarp that sticks out past the playpens on all sides).


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 16, 2012)

That's a lot of space. Never knew that before.. 
:shock:


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 16, 2012)

well, they run a few miles a day in the wild and they can't use exercise wheels so they do need a good bit of running space or time to explore the house (or yard, with supervision)


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 16, 2012)

I could give the bun that much space if I use my side yard. It wouldn't be as much as that because I need to block off a few things. And this probably isn't happening soon. I need to buy everything for the bun, which I am fine with, so it will slow me down. I'll probably make the habitat in probably a month. Then the supplies and then the rabbit. 
If I get a rabbit at all.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 16, 2012)

you should definitely get one... or two, hehe! mine are little pains in the butt and drive me crazy some days, but I love them SO much and would never give them up.

if you don't have quite that much space to give them 24/7, you can always just let them out in the main yard (while supervised) for an hour or two a day or let them come inside to roam around. they're pretty easy to litter box train once they're adults and have been fixed.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha. I'd be worried about them in the main yard because I have this one plant (called a Boganvia plant).. It is toxic if one of the spikes pokes you, I think.. 
So I would need to have a harness and walk around with the rabbit. Enless I make like a tractor type thing. 

Here is a site about it...:
http://www.gardenguides.com/105330-bougainvillea-toxicity.html

The shelters near my house who fix animals won't adopt out enless they are inside animals only.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 16, 2012)

ah, yeah, toxic plants are no good!

well, the side yard you described in the other thread sounded like a pretty good size for 'em


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 16, 2012)

Ya it is, but right now it is hot. Many people around me foster and care for rabbits. I have been asking them questions and they have been saying they give their rabbit full buckets of ice during these hot days. HA.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but in this topic:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14535&forum_id=93&page=1

Do you know what types of wood were used? Is it just 2 by 4s and plywood? Does anyone know?
I know the one type of wood that is in the photo talking about ventalation is in wooden shed but I don't know the name!
-Thanks for your help!


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, our bunnies are indoor but on hot days we give them frozen water bottles. They lick it and lie on them, very cute. As for the wood, I couldn't tell you what that particular hutch is made from, but any untreated wood would be fine. Is there no chance they can be indoors? Indoor homes are so much easier to set up, and then you'd only have to bunny-proof the back yard.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 17, 2012)

They have to be outdoors "forver" but I have a feeling if they are litter trained and don't make a mess or anything she will let them inside.


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh right, good luck with that, haha. Have you made any kind of decision on how you're going to house them yet, then?


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 17, 2012)

Ya, I need that luck ha. I was at first thinking like a big run that would be directly on the ground (of course it would have like a place for him to hide in - hutch.) but my mom said it will bring bugs and all sorts of animals. So then I thought a shed but I don't really know how to build a shed enless someone on here has instructions. And now I am thinking a Long hutch with legs. My friends dad builds these every week so I could ask them if I have questions. 
I would like a shed or a hutch with legs and then have a run underneath. Then I would buy like a harness to take them in the yard with.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 17, 2012)

a raised hutch would be good, since it would provide all the benefits of a hutch without cutting into the "floor" space of the run


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, that sounds good. You could also buy/build something like the very first hutch you were asking about, and just put a large x-pen around it? X-pens are pretty cheap and they fold away when it's bedtime, too.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay, that is probably what I will do enless I get more ideas.
I would be a little worried about an xpen just because the rabbit could try to knock it down (or another animal). Maybe I could build a run out of wood and wire and make that leading to the hutch.

Maybe like this:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-JAZlliUWg...AOc/i9_NEDhYewE/s1600/Big+rabbit+hutches2.jpg

Or:

http://image.tradevv.com/2008/08/27/sarahpethouse_122316_600/ddrh-810l-rabbit-hutch.jpg


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh right. Obviously the bigger the better


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep. The problem with my side yard is that it is not really good soil.. So I wouldn't want the run on the ground so I'd have to make it raised up. Also it is a little harder to get around to that spot because there is a grill in the way.. But there is a window in my room that looks out to there so when I'm home I could keep watch. When it is supposed to be hot I will probably put a fan near the hutch so if he wants to get some air he could. I could also put him in a dog kennel when I leave for school with a fan. 
So I could have a bigger habitat but have it harder to get to. Or I could have it closer to my door but have a smaller cage.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 18, 2012)

the first set-up looks good - very roomy. if it's hot in the summers where you live, you probably want to have screened windows in the hutch portion that can be opened or closed as needed to provide good air flow/cooling in the summers and protection from winds in the winter


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 18, 2012)

That's what I like about it to. How big do you think I should make the hutch? Maybe like 2 feet by 3 feet? then have a Run?


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 18, 2012)

So now I'm looking into making a shed out of pallets. My dad has like 400 of them at his work that are just sitting there.. So lonely... ha

Here are a couple videos:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ5nB2jZ6TM&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ5nB2jZ6TM&feature=related[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQSqq9PYthU&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQSqq9PYthU&feature=related[/ame]



So if the pallets are treated or something would putting plywood on top of them and painting it be harmful still? If I was to do this I would also put wire along the sides so the rabbit or any animal doesn't try to get in/out. What do you guys think? I don't plan to make it big. Just like as big as a hutch so maybe like 4 feet by 4 feet then have a run. Open to ideas though.


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 20, 2012)

When I was researching about how to make a second layer in my crates, I thought I read that plywood wasn't safe, but a quick Google search tells me I'm wrong and it's fine. I'd be wary of the paint, though. I suppose you might be able to find a safe one. About the wire, that's a good idea - like some chicken wire or something? What would you use for flooring?


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a picture I quickly drew if anyone wants to see it for a visual...
Anyways the wire could be chicken wire, but I heard another type of wire was better but I don't remember the name..
For the floor I would be those stick on tiles and layer the ground with that. How big should I make the shed.
Maybe like 5 feet by3 1/2feet and have it 6 feet tall or something. Then I could have like a run?

Does anyone know how much a shed like that would cost?


----------

